# Excitel Broadband - Comprehensive Review - 5Mbps - SDSL - Unlimited - no FUP



## StickySlime (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi.

I'm here to put forward an honest and comprehensive review of Excitel's Broadband internet services provided in Delhi, India.

Official Website: Excitel |  Hom
Pamphlet Screen-Shot: *i.imgur.com/FeKQU4g.jpg
Stamped contact number on the pamphlet I received: *i.imgur.com/s7awqZt.jpg

Back-Story


> Previously, I was using an MTNL internet connection, but considering the painful 4 years I had lived with it, I thought it was time to move on. Besides, I found Excitel's pamphlet/advertisement and I decided it was definitely worth a try. Let's find out.



Switching Period


> It took me 3 trips to get my MTNL connection disconnected and finally, I gave a call on the number stamped onto the advertisement, as opposed to the Excitel customer care number, since I thought, that the stamped number would be belonging to the local incharge pertaining to Excitel, and that it would speed things up a bit (since I had already disconnected the MTNL connection).
> 
> I was surprised to find out that the connection would be setup before 6 PM, the same day (and it was a Saturday). I also found out that they attend new connection requests even on Sundays.
> 
> ...



Payment


> They only offer prepaid payments for now, payment via online methods is NOT possible at the moment. However, you don't need to go anywhere to pay the monthly charges. Within the first week of every month, someone from your local cable operator/local distribution partner will come over and collect the charges from your doorstep.
> 
> The information regarding plans and tariff can be checked via their official website, a link to which has been provided above.
> 
> There is a ONE TIME charge of Rs. 500/- for installation and setup. This charge isn't refundable, of course.



Present Day


> I had my internet up and running before 6 PM, exactly as they had promised. It was now time to test my new internet connection and I had a lot of hopes and expectations from it.
> 
> Goes without saying that the first thing I did was a speed test.



*Plan Name:* "ReelTime 649"
*Download Speed:* 5 Mbps (640 KB/s real-time speed)
*Upload Speed:* 5 Mbps (640 KB/s real-time speed)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Download Speed (Youtube / Torrents):* 20 Mbps (2.5 MB/s or 2560 KB/s real-time speed)
*Upload Speed (Youtube / Torrents):* 20 Mbps (2.5 MB/s or 2560 KB/s real-time speed)
----------------------------------------------------------------------

*PROS*

-- SDSL connection, NOT ADSL. Other ISPs offer things like 10 Mbps download speed and 512 Kbps upload speed. With Excitel, if you get a 5 Mbps connection, download speed = upload speed = 5 Mbps.

*www.speedtest.net/result/5053398341.png *i.gyazo.com/eb65e9e484cef12fee4a5852b0fdc2fa.png

-- EXCELLENT peering with Youtube. I seriously mean it. Like seriously. I have deleted the word "buffering" from my dictionary after choosing Excitel.

*Proof*

*www.speedtest.net/result/5053391388.png *i.gyazo.com/70b01883caaf7756b5a70ebb3fccb987.png

Sendvid - Instant video uploa

This is a video I recorded of myself watching a 4K video on Youtube. Just watch it to believe it. Nothing else to say.

-- *20 Mbps* (2.5 MB/s or 2560 KB/s real-time speed) *while using Youtube / Torbox.net*. This is valid even if you're on the 5 Mbps plan (same as me).

-- Excellent peering with EU / US servers. If you're into gaming and you play on gaming servers located in Europe / North America, you'll get a lower ping using Excitel. For a comparison ... I used to get 200 - 250 ping using MTNL on some European servers. Now I get 130ms - 150ms.

-- Almost ZERO jitter. This connection is super stable and if you test the jitter to different servers, you will note that the ping value almost never fluctuates and stays a sweet low and stable. This is extremely important for gamers.

-- If you upload videos to YouTube, often, this is the connection you should get. Video uploads to YouTube are done at 2.5 MB/s (real time speed) on my connection.

*CONS*
-- None witnessed so far.

EDIT: Adding the cons noticed later on:

-- Customer care number starting with 80x-xxx-xxxx is useless and you won't be connected to someone almost always. Its always busy throughout the day and during the wee hours, it just asks you to leave a voice message and disconnects the call. There is a solution for this ... call this number instead, for customer support purposes: *011-3313-8963*.

-- Excitel's internet is behind a double NAT. Read this post of mine for a detailed explanation: (*forum.digit.in/broadband-dth/19619...unlimited-no-fup-post2279932.html#post2279932). Although, this problem can be solved by opting for a static IP, however, that would cost an additional Rs. 1100/- per year. Still worth it, in my personal opinion, especially if you're a "power user".


----------



## StickySlime (Feb 26, 2016)

Its been a while since I've been using Excitel's internet, so I thought I'd post an update:

Almost zero downtime so far, however, the connection DID go down at around 11:35 PM on 8th February, 2016, but it was back again after 5 minutes on its own.
Speed via downloading a speed-augmented torrent: Sendvid - Instant video uploa

Important Points I found out while using Excitel's internet:


 The rudimentary repairs are done by your local cable operator, so for connectivity issues (should they arise, which they haven't, in my case, yet) of rudimentary nature, you'd want to contact your local cable operator first, before contacting Excitel.

 Furthermore, if there's any issue that's beyond the scope of your cable operator (something to do with Excitel's servers or with the fiber cable), then your cable operator will (and should) escalate the issue to Excitel on their own.

 If you search about Excitel, you would come up against several negative reviews which have no supporting proof with them and some of them don't even bother to explain their experiences in detail.

There are two probable reasons I can attribute to those negative reviews / responses:

Either,
(a) They're people who live in a locality wherein Excitel's network isn't as "set-in" as it is in other localities, such as mine, for example.
or
(b) Some of those reviews are left by agents of rival ISPs with the intent of discrediting and denigrating Excitel, as an attempt to impede its progress or success.

 The only valid point within most of the negative opinions / reviews that I came across was the fact that Excitel's customer care number is busy for a major part of the day. My only guess is that since they're a relatively new company, they're still struggling to cope up with the capacity of customers that their customer care agents can support. That's definitely something they should work hard on, which they will, I'd assume, but until then, people will have something concrete to complain about.

 Also, some problems can be countered, simply, if people know what to do, in case their internet isn't working properly. The first thing should be a call to your local cable operator or some other repair guy related to your cable operator. They're the fastest possible way you can probably get things sorted out, but no ... people seem to enjoy calling the customer care number, even though they're completely aware of the congestion issue regarding the same. I'm not saying that this is the customer's fault, however, I'm just trying to highlight the failure to ascertain and recognize the best possible METHOD of getting things done.

Dropping some screenshots here:
*i.imgur.com/Subh2Jk.png
*i.imgur.com/iYpqLSX.png
*i.imgur.com/gBd5RB1.png



> *ANOTHER UPDATE:*
> On 13th February, 2016, since morning, my connection speed somehow got limited to 2 Mbps instead of the usual 5 Mbps.
> I called my cable operator, but he directed me to Excitel's customer care number. That's probably because speed related issues can be fixed by the ISP, not the cable operator.
> 
> ...



Information regarding augmented speeds (YouTube / TorBox):


> Augmented speed is only available for YouTube / TorBox. This means that even on my 5 Mbps connection, I get 20 Mbps while using YouTube / TorBox.
> 
> It is important to note, however, that the augmented speeds are also available for other torrents (from public trackers) on the internet, which are cached by TorBox . For example, approximately, 6/10 popular torrents of TPB can be downloaded via the augmented speed (20 Mbps in my case).
> 
> ...



I have noticed that during the night, you can go ABOVE and beyond your rated speed (I get 1 MB/s at night instead of 630-640 KB/s).

Updating a steam game at night (getting 1 MB/s instead of 630-640 KB/s): *i.gyazo.com/f0acdb4d9c1af3f672bacd42c9e0a862.png

Also, if this will help someone in the future, I'll drop in some ways to contact Excitel customer support:
*i.gyazo.com/be0821eaab30bcbaa9caf2c8aa3fc2db.png


----------



## adityagupta (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh man...... This guy is in every forum.....! I smell something fishy.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 26, 2016)

Good comprehensive review.
But my experience with Excitel was good only for 2 months. After which I had to switch.

So that's that.


----------



## StickySlime (Feb 26, 2016)

adityagupta said:


> Oh man...... This guy is in every forum.....! I smell something fishy.


So what you're saying is ... one person cannot hold an account in more than just one forum ... Riiiight. IQ below room temperature, lol.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 26, 2016)

StickySlime said:


> So what you're saying is ... one person cannot hold an account in more than just one forum ... Riiiight. IQ below room temperature, lol.



Not really but one suddenly does not post the exactly same content all over the internet at the same time just for the sake praise.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 27, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Good comprehensive review.
> But my experience with Excitel was good only for 2 months. After which I had to switch.
> 
> So that's that.


Ha ha. Like he said, you are not EXACTLY saying what the issue was and you are not giving us evidence   

I am still undecided on whether this is a genuine user review or flat out advertising, but the quality of copy is beyond reproach


----------



## StickySlime (Feb 27, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Not really but one suddenly does not post the exactly same content all over the internet at the same time just for the sake praise.



So basically, I need to modify my experiences in order to share them at different places, just to satisfy your opinion of uniqueness? One person can't share his experiences on more than 1 forum, since he would be posting the same thing? Have we lost basic sense here or something? Personal experience is what it is, its not going to be modified or changed simply because I'm posting it in another forum.



sling-shot said:


> Ha ha. Like he said, you are not EXACTLY saying what the issue was and you are not giving us evidence
> 
> I am still undecided on whether this is a genuine user review or flat out advertising, but the quality of copy is beyond reproach



I see that you're trying to act smart, albeit failing miserably at it. Allow me to explain.
I also see that you're pointing towards this post of mine, wherein, I'm questioning the credibility of someone who's first post over here was a negative review without any supporting proofs.

Your idiotic comparison to that situation, however, is stupid, since the person who you quoted has 5,902 posts as of today and hence doesn't need any proofs to support his claims:
*i.gyazo.com/196a1f6daf3746227c7729f737bb4512.png

But anyway, I guess I wasted my time explaining all that to you, since anyone with more than just 1 brain cell would have been expected to be able to decipher that on his/her own self.

Thanks.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 27, 2016)

StickySlime said:


> So basically, I need to modify my experiences in order to share them at different places, just to satisfy your opinion of uniqueness? One person can't share his experiences on more than 1 forum, since he would be posting the same thing? Have we lost basic sense here or something? Personal experience is what it is, its not going to be modified or changed simply because I'm posting it in another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calm down brother. Life is not that serious, only death is. 

Your response proves that you may be quite an impressed fan but not an employee of that company. 

And as I have already stated above, the quality of your writing is excellent. I rarely come across such good writing in these forums. 

Hope you stay around


----------



## adityagupta (Feb 27, 2016)

StickySlime said:


> So basically, I need to modify my experiences in order to share them at different places, just to satisfy your opinion of uniqueness? One person can't share his experiences on more than 1 forum, since he would be posting the same thing? Have we lost basic sense here or something? Personal experience is what it is, its not going to be modified or changed simply because I'm posting it in another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too think that the way in which this guys write is excellent. Your English and writing skills are amazing. I feel like I'm reading an article from a good magazine or something. Very professional.
What do u do bro for living?


----------



## himanshu_game (Feb 28, 2016)

I am using Excitel at my Office since 9th Feb. My experience with excitel is good. It disconnects for like 30 min  once in a while but that's ok i guess.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2016)

himanshu_game said:


> I am using Excitel at my Office since 9th Feb. My experience with excitel is good. It disconnects for like 30 min  once in a while but that's ok i guess.



assuming that you are using a lease line for your office internet, it is highly dangerous to have it go down for 30mins without any outage notifications. 

i would call that unreliable.

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=321928]StickySlime[/MENTION] : Do you play online FPS games??

- - - Updated - - -

If so, can you do a latency test on the servers that you connect to? let me know if you need some servers to ping.


----------



## StickySlime (Feb 28, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> Calm down brother. Life is not that serious, only death is.
> 
> Your response proves that you may be quite an impressed fan but not an employee of that company.
> 
> ...



Well I was perfectly calm and composed until some of you started showing up here and posting baseless assumptions about me being an Excitel employee and also pointless nitpicking, I might add.

Anyway, I think people here should be less nitpicky about things and shouldn't start throwing baseless allegations against someone who posts something good about something. More so, if appropriate proofs have been supplied to support the aforementioned claims.



anirbandd said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=321928]StickySlime[/MENTION] : Do you play online FPS games??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I reckon you're referring to CS:GO, primarily? Well, no, I don't play FPS games online.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2016)

StickySlime said:


> I reckon you're referring to CS:GO, primarily? Well, no, I don't play FPS games online.



Nope. 

Battlefield. 

Can you do a _ping <server ip> -t_ and post the results?? why i am asking is local ISP have high speed, but do not ahve the backend to support load balancing during high load [when lots of users log in and use internet]. then there is packet drop which hamper sensitive applications, like FPS games. 

Airtel, Idea, Tata, although low speed and high cost, have rock steady internet with almost no packet drops.


----------



## StickySlime (Feb 28, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Nope.
> 
> Battlefield.
> 
> ...



Yeah, go ahead, post the IPs you would want checked. As far as connection stability is concerned, Excitel is rock solid. I left a ping test running for like 30 hours or so, non stop, and there was ZERO packet loss throughout.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2016)

Verdict... 
Good work and its working as now I know about Excitel Broadband. 

But he is just a paid poster, but a good one, probably with a good past as a forum user


----------



## Kaltrops (Feb 29, 2016)

I would loved to have tried this out, but I'm in Mumbai


----------



## StickySlime (Feb 29, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Verdict...
> Good work and its working as now I know about Excitel Broadband.
> 
> But he is just a paid poster, but a good one, probably with a good past as a forum user



Yet another idiot, wannabe smart-ass shows up; why am I not surprised. Are all people around here like ...

"OMG a good review about an ISP and speaks good inglis OMG OMG PAID POSTER, ISP EMPLOYEEEEE!".

Come back when you've grown your brain a bit further and your IQ increases beyond room temperature, then we'll talk.



Kaltrops said:


> I would loved to have tried this out, but I'm in Mumbai



Oh yeah, I can understand that, lol. A friend of mine lives in Mumbai and uses "7 Star" or something as his ISP and he says that's the only option apart from Hathway in his locality ... He doesn't wish to choose Hathway due to the FUP they implement and he's not happy with this "7 Star" ISP. Understandably, he got annoyed when I showed him a screenshot of my speed test result during a Steam chat conversation.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 29, 2016)

StickySlime said:


> Yeah, go ahead, post the IPs you would want checked. As far as connection stability is concerned, Excitel is rock solid. I left a ping test running for like 30 hours or so, non stop, and there was ZERO packet loss throughout.



thats awesome!

here you go.. 

216.12.208.163, 164, 165

- - - Updated - - -



Kaltrops said:


> I would loved to have tried this out, but I'm in Mumbai



Use Spectranet..


----------



## StickySlime (Feb 29, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> thats awesome!
> 
> here you go..
> 216.12.208.163, 164, 165



01, 02, 03


----------



## Kaltrops (Feb 29, 2016)

StickySlime said:


> Oh yeah, I can understand that, lol. A friend of mine lives in Mumbai and uses "7 Star" or something as his ISP and he says that's the only option apart from Hathway in his locality ... He doesn't wish to choose Hathway due to the FUP they implement and he's not happy with this "7 Star" ISP. Understandably, he got annoyed when I showed him a screenshot of my speed test result during a Steam chat conversation.



Yeah, sadly, I'm stuck with Hathway until more affordable broadband at these speeds come my way. 

Luckily for me though, their data caps are soft capped. So I can usually milk an extra 20gigs or so every month. So it ain't too bad  





anirbandd said:


> Use Spectranet..



Thank you for that. Though support and service in my area is a no-go at the moment. They do have me on file now so that's something, I suppose.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 29, 2016)

StickySlime said:


> Yet another idiot, wannabe smart-ass shows up; why am I not surprised. Are all people around here like ...
> 
> "OMG a good review about an ISP and speaks good inglis OMG OMG PAID POSTER, ISP EMPLOYEEEEE!".
> 
> ...



Boy o boy.. apparently one who thinks he is intelligent .. IS intelligent irrespective of what people think about him. So is the case with you. 

And I told ya, he comes with a good experience with forums.. even uses steam.. 

They found a good employee


----------



## StickySlime (Feb 29, 2016)

Ricky said:


> And I told ya, he comes with a good experience with forums.. even uses steam..
> They found a good employee



lol, keep this up, no really, since even if we go by your logic and accept for a minute that I'm an "employee" and not a regular user, you're bumping this thread again and again with your spam, bringing more attention and eyeballs to this thread, thereby benefiting Excitel yourself. I'll get some popcorn for future instances wherein I'd be reading your replies.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 29, 2016)

StickySlime said:


> lol, keep this up, no really, since even if we go by your logic and accept for a minute that I'm an "employee" and not a regular user, you're bumping this thread again and again with your spam, bringing more attention and eyeballs to this thread, thereby benefiting Excitel yourself. I'll get some popcorn for future instances wherein I'd be reading your replies.



MRW when I see such arguments. 

*www.reactiongifs.com/r/dgbg.gif


----------



## hari1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Any Excitel user in Satya Niketan, New Delhi?
I just saw their pamphlet there and need to know if they will really refund our money if we don't like it in one month.
Any experience with that?


----------



## StickySlime (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi,

Its been a whole month (Feb) since I've been using Excitel. Things have been great so far. Compare the data transferred between the months of January and February (Jan = MTNL, Feb = Excitel):




Furthermore, there are a couple of other things worth mentioning about Excitel's internet, that I just recently figured out. First of all, be aware of the fact that with Excitel, you will be "Double NAT'd". For those of you who have no idea what that is, allow me to explain.

Normally, when you get an internet connection from an ISP, you connect your computer to a router and the router connects to the WAN IP provided by the ISP. So, essentially, your router gets the public IP of your internet connection directly from the ISP. This involves just a single NAT, which is that of your router and this is the most commonly found orientation as far as broadband internet is concerned.

However, double NAT is a completely different ball game. Fortunately or unfortunately, Excitel uses double NAT. In this orientation, your computer is connected to your router. However, on the router, instead of receiving the public IP address directly as the WAN IP, you will instead receive a private IP address. So basically the connection has two middle-men instead of just one. Your computer sends a message to your router, which in-turn sends the message to the second NAT (ISP end) WAN IP and this ISP end gateway / 2nd NAT forwards the message to the outer world, i.e. the internet.

Now, as far as advantages are concerned, you get super fast torrent downloads thanks to local peer connectivity, which I believe, is dependent upon the second NAT discussed previously. The disadvantage, however, is the fact that anyone on the outside (from the internet) will NEVER be able to contact your computer directly. This is terrible for IP cameras, games that require port forwarding, torrents (they need ports forwarded to be able to accept incoming connections) etc. Basically anything that requires connections from outside to be received on your computer WILL NOT work out of the box.

As a solution, Excitel offers a static IP upon request. You will require to pay Rs. 1100/- per YEAR for this. I'm not sure if this will have any impact on the local peer connectivity / torbox / augmented speeds, but I don't think those things should be affected by this.

Below, I'm including a screenshot of a torrent running via augmented speeds. Its downloading at 3.09 MB/s (24.72 Mbps) while I'm on a 5 Mbps connection. 

*i.imgur.com/5POupW1.png

However, as you can see, although I have downloaded the entire torrent at insane speeds which are 5 times faster than the connection speed I'm paying for, I will NOT be able to connect to any peers that are trying to connect to me and thus, I will NOT be able to SEED torrents back in the most optimal way. Be advised, seeding can still be done and it works, just not to the maximum amount that you could possibly do, in a single NAT environment.

I'd reckon this would be hated by those of you who use PRIVATE trackers, such as me. Your ratio is going to be hit, lol. However, the static IP does really seem like a good option, since it guarantees that everything will work perfectly and seamlessly.



hari1 said:


> Any Excitel user in Satya Niketan, New Delhi?
> I just saw their pamphlet there and need to know if they will really refund our money if we don't like it in one month.
> Any experience with that?



Hi,

Well, Excitel currently doesn't have any way by which you could pay online. Moreover, its a prepaid connection and not postpaid. Therefore, if you use its services for a month, but dont wish to continue further, you can refuse to pay for the next month and your connection would be assumed disconnected and would be subject to a re-activation fee.

However, as far as the money back for the first month is concerned, I have no credible information on it. Have you tried calling on the number stamped onto the pamphlet you received with your query? In case there's no "stamped" number on the pamphlet you received, check the pamphlet I received from the first post of this thread and contact the number stamped on that, instead. That would be your best shot. They should have some sort of answer about what happens in such a situation, since that is what they seem to claim.

EDIT:
Bonus Video (Time-Lapse): Sendvid - Instant video uploa
Downloading a torrent at night (non speed augmented, so should be getting 630 KB/s, but getting 1 MB/s at night)


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2016)

how is tixati as compared to uTorrent?


----------



## StickySlime (Mar 5, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> how is tixati as compared to uTorrent?


Not even comparable. Tixati crushes µTorrent any given day. Try it to believe it.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 7, 2016)

StickySlime said:


> Not even comparable. Tixati crushes µTorrent any given day. Try it to believe it.



will do. thanks!


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 7, 2016)

StickySlime said:


> Not even comparable. Tixati crushes µTorrent any given day. Try it to believe it.


What makes Tixati so good?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 7, 2016)

Utorrent installs cpu miner.
Rather go with qbittorent


----------



## indiagenx (May 17, 2016)

hari1 said:


> Any Excitel user in Satya Niketan, New Delhi?
> I just saw their pamphlet there and need to know if they will really refund our money if we don't like it in one month.
> Any experience with that?



Did you start using it in Satya Niketan. I am looking to get it installed in a couple of days. In fact, have already submitted the docs.

Let me know the review in terms of speed and reliability.


----------



## StickySlime (May 18, 2016)

Been a long time since I posted here. Everything going fine as far as Excitel is concerned. There was some downtime so far, but it was resolved ASAP since I have good, long-standing relations with the cable operator in my area (which, as I mentioned earlier, is very important when opting for such cable operator reliant ISPs).

Leaving these videos here, in case someone needs to see exactly how DailyMotion / Vimeo video streaming works on Excitel.
(5 Mbps actual - 20 Mbps augmented on YouTube/HotStar/TorBox.net)

Upload and Share Videos - Sendvi
Upload and Share Videos - Sendvi


----------



## zapout (Jul 12, 2016)

Wanted to share about the ridiculous situation I'm in. 

After months of searching for excitel provider in my area, finally got a pamphlet with phone number. 

Called the guy and asked about availability. He said "sir we tried to put infra in your area but someone in your area(society head) is cutting out the wires we put in, we tried one year back and recently too" 

Some background- I live in vikaspuri,  and there is a politician lives in same society. His relative have TV connection/Internet service business in same area. 
What they do is,  cut the wires of Internet/dish/etc who tried to enter in the area. 

I knew about the tv stuff but was dumb to not connect the same situation with Internet providers. 

I was eagerly waiting for them to come to my area after reading this review. But
now I'm stuck with MTNL and only way to have a better isp is to move out of the area....
Goddammit!!!!!        

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## mukul69 (Jul 20, 2016)

zapout said:


> Wanted to share about the ridiculous situation I'm in.
> 
> After months of searching for excitel provider in my area, finally got a pamphlet with phone number.
> 
> ...




Hi Zapout, 
do you still have the pamphlet with you? can you please share the same or Excitel Rep. contact no.

Moreover rivalry between local operator is quite an old menace in vikas puri and Airtel is having quite an advantage due to this.I live near J-Block vikas puri and looking forward to have Excitel connection.

Thanks


----------



## zapout (Jul 22, 2016)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160722/bbc8d0e67a090fcdef7be8aa3725187f.jpg

Here you go. 
Do tell about their service, once you get the connection. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## hitesh (Jul 22, 2016)

zapout said:


> Wanted to share about the ridiculous situation I'm in.
> 
> After months of searching for excitel provider in my area, finally got a pamphlet with phone number.
> 
> ...



Can confirm this. Cousin lives in Vikaspuri, had the same experience - society people cutting up the wires and stuff

You should try to get Siti broadband though. 50mbps unlimited no fup for 900rs (+tax). Friend is using, keeps sending me download speed pics :angry_NF:


----------



## zapout (Jul 22, 2016)

Whaaat.. I just got email response from siti.. They don't have service in vikaspuri. 
Please ask your friend to give the contact number for citi. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## mukul69 (Jul 25, 2016)

zapout said:


> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160722/bbc8d0e67a090fcdef7be8aa3725187f.jpg
> 
> Here you go.
> Do tell about their service, once you get the connection.
> ...



Thanks Zapout.
I am using Airtel from quite some time and pretty happy with the reliability hence decided to gave in a shot to negotiate with Airtel and they happily obliged by upgrading my plan from 10GB+5GB (8Mbps) to 40GB(8Mbps) data plan without any change in rental.

however discount by Airtel is valid for approx. 6 months might go for Excitel package in near future.

Thanks !!


----------



## StickySlime (Aug 19, 2016)

Everything going on great, had a minor period of service disruption, complained on 011-33138963 and the issue was resolved within a couple of hours.

Still enjoying binge watching YouTube videos at 1080p (and higher, if available) and downloading torrents too at 2.5 MB/s (20 Mbps) on the 5 Mbps connection. 

Here's a screenshot of the status of torrent seeding.  Seeding at over 500 KB/s on a 5 Mbps connection (630-640 KB/s max).
*i.imgur.com/e2wvIYY.png

*Bonus ScreenShot:* Downloading a torrent at 3.00 MB/s (24 Mbps) at night. Its amazing when you add a *53.5 GB* torrent and you see a time remaining of 5 hours and 28 minutes. 
*i.imgur.com/yMOo8yP.png
*i.imgur.com/40ZUP1d.png


----------



## thebinarysyndrome (Sep 5, 2016)

Got Excitel connection installed yesterday...it's a little over 24 hours...the speed is blazing fast...want to observe for a month before I shut down my existing Airtel Broadband connection. Airtel is good...but I needed faster uploads which wasn't there...16Mbps download means 512 Kbps upload...which isn't working for me. Have gone for the highlighted plan in the image below. The rental is INR 1699 with internet speed of 25Mbps download / upload. Would surely come back here and post my experience in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2016)

thebinarysyndrome said:


> Got Excitel connection installed yesterday...it's a little over 24 hours...the speed is blazing fast...want to observe for a month before I shut down my existing Airtel Broadband connection. Airtel is good...but I needed faster uploads which wasn't there...16Mbps download means 512 Kbps upload...which isn't working for me. Have gone for the highlighted plan in the image below. The rental is INR 1699 with internet speed of 25Mbps download / upload. Would surely come back here and post my experience in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 16490


Next Tikona .. !


----------



## hitesh (Sep 7, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Next Tikona .. !



What are you implying ?


----------

